# Torrington Pedal-Really



## Freqman1 (Aug 30, 2017)

Don't know what to make of this?  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Pre...239059?hash=item5b3d589393:g:-Q8AAOSw5FpZnjPt


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 30, 2017)

It looks like a Torrington 10 pedal Shawn


----------



## Jay81 (Aug 30, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> It looks like a Torrington 10 pedal Shawn




That would appear to be the case.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 31, 2017)

That's crazy.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 1, 2017)

Thanks Mike and Jay. Just getting my feet wet with this classic bike thing and having knowledgeable members such as yourselves willing to help is invaluable to this site (all sarcastic font). So one crappy pedal is worth $65? V/r Shawn


----------



## buickmike (Sep 1, 2017)

The t-10. To me the pedal shined like the trophy they. Give    a    t the Oscars.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 5, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Thanks Mike and Jay. Just getting my feet wet with this classic bike thing and having knowledgeable members such as yourselves willing to help is invaluable to this site (all sarcastic font). So one crappy pedal is worth $65? V/r Shawn




Right? Who could be so dumb? I mean, unless they already had a free right side T10 in good shape already and was sick of trying to find a left. And maybe they could tell it was a left side from the photos, and knew that it would clean up almost as nice as the other one they already had. Possibly they are too impatient to wait around and keep looking for additional months over a relatively small additional outlay. 

Good luck finding someone to sell you a decent pair of T10s for $65 these days.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2017)

I guess a man's gotta do whatever it takes! I guess I have been pretty lucky at the swaps because I've bought many similar sets for between $50-75. Now if someone would just help you out with that fender light cover! V/r Shawn


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 6, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I guess a man's gotta do whatever it takes! I guess I have been pretty lucky at the swaps because I've bought many similar sets for between $50-75. Now if someone would just help you out with that fender light cover! V/r Shawn




Light cover found. It's a pat pend front drum I need to finish, I already have the lever and cable I scored off some cynical guy in Georgia. Maybe you know him?


----------

